# Led brillante



## elsaky (Oct 20, 2006)

hola gente, quisiera saber si tienen idea como es que hacen esas linternas de leds blancos que iluminan tanto, me parece que tienen una plaquita adentro, si alguien sabe como hacerla se lo agradecere

saludos

PD: si hay alguna otra forma de que brillen mucho es lo mismo
saludos


----------



## Apollo (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola elsaky:

He visto varias maneras de lograr el efecto, los leds son transparentes de luz blanca, o amarillo muy brillante, necesitas forzar un poco los leds con un pequeño exceso de corriente, pero el secreto está en la placa reflectora que tienen detrás. Es como de (plástico cromado), y esto es lo que les da el brillo intenso.

Un saludo


----------



## erizo (Oct 25, 2006)

Saludos elsaky

mira se ocupa un led Ultrabrillante Blanco asi pidelo    aqui en Mexico lo encuentras en Steren o en AG Electronica y lo unico que necesitas es ponerle un push button o microswich y una resistencia para limitar la corriente dependiendo de las caracteristicas del led por lo regular lo alimentas con 2.1 Volts  si lo quieres portatil lo puedes alimentar con 3 Volts lo que si es importante es la resistencia ya que el led se recominenda ponerlo a 20 mA por lo que aplicas la famosisima ley de Ohm y te da el valor de la resistencia la resistencia va en serie con el led  por ejemplo con estos valores:
voltaje de led = 2.1 Volts
voltaje de alimentacion = 3 Volts
corriente de led y resistencia = 20 mA (como estan en serie es la misma corriente )


Valor de resistencia = ( voltaje de alimentacion ) - ( voltaje de led ) / corriente de led

resistencia = 3-2.1/.020 
resistencia  = 45 ohms  (el valor comercial mas cercano es 47 ohms)

y el push button es para abrir o cerrar el circuito, el led por si solo te da un brillo intenso pero como dice apollo puedes ponerle una placa reflectora cromada para expandir el haz luminoso

Saludos


----------



## elsaky (Oct 25, 2006)

gracias por la ayuda, voy a probarlo y les cuento


----------



## chabalin (Abr 16, 2008)

hola
pero con 3v cuantos led de estos puedo alimentar. Ha si se puede ma de 1 ¿lo conecto en serie o en paralelo? 
desde ya muchas grasias


----------



## totung (Abr 17, 2008)

puedes conectar hasta "n" en paralelo lo que depende es el amperaje de la pila porque de eso dependera el tiempo que te aguantaran ahora tambien dependen los leds el amperaje si son blancos ultrabrillantes apenas prenderan si son rojos o amarillos necesitaras una resistencia limitadora ya que estos consumen menos de los 3 volts

chekate el tutorial que hice igual te sirve de algo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-sobre-led-9570/


----------

